# Some puppies



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhh! Those are too cute! The one on the slide looks like a polar bear!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

So cute! You've gotta love puppies. They're cute little faces make up for the immense amount of work they are! You've got some keepers!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

great pics! The one on the slide is so funny...and absolutely love the paw pic!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Too adorable!! I, too, love the little paw picture!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the puppy fix and smiles. You have beautiful pups and children.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Amazing when you think about it, those tiny little paws grow to be SOOOOO big!!  I just love their little polar bear paws when they are babies though!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What cute kids,and puppies, keep the photos coming.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

To Precious - I took pics of Levi's paws too and his nose when he was little!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Adorable puppies and your daughter is just precious. I love the facial expression of the puppy by the log, it looks like s/he is deep in thought.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is seriously nothing cuter than a Golden puppy, and the two with the kids too cute for words!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love you pictures especially the polar bear like puppy


----------

